# Shot the MOJO Critter.....



## TBROutdoors (Feb 24, 2010)

And the Raccoon too!







The following show Airs Tonight!!! 2 hours to set your DVR...or watch it live!

TBR Outdoors is currently in production of an instructional Daytime Raccoon Calling DVD. Some of our current footage will be airing on MOJO Outdoors TV next week. Daytime Raccoon Calling is a fast-paced style of hunting that creates Up-Close, In-Your-Face action that you won't want to miss. Although we have been chasing raccoons for years now, the addition of the MOJO Critter brings 'em out of their hole, down the tree and ready to fight!

Please tune in or set your DVRs to record the show.

Here's some information off the MOJO Outdoors Website: MOJO Outdoors TV
*Calling Raccoons with TBR Outdoors*
The TBR crew has started a new style of "raccoon Hunting" with the MOJO Critter and an electronic caller. Most predator hunters have never seen this, but after today I sure would hate to be a raccoon.

*Pursuit Channel --- Direct TV Channel: 608*
Show Times:
(MARCH 1) Monday 12:00 AM Eastern / (FEBRUARY 28) Sunday: 11:00 PM Central, 10:00 PM Mountain, 9:00 PM Pacific
(MARCH 2) Tuesday 12:30 PM Eastern / 11:30 AM Central
(MARCH 4) Thursday 8:00 PM Eastern / 7:00 PM Central

For a sneak peak at some of our other footage: Check us out on YouTube - Search "TBR Outdoors"








YouTube videos include some hunts from the TBR Outdoors - Predators: Round 1 and Predators: Round 2 DVDs

Feel the Rush,

Richie
TBR Outdoors


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*I just saw it air last night on the Pursuit channel. That sure was crazy ! Excellent footage of pretty much every aspect for huntin raccoons, very well done by MOJO and the TBR Crew !!*


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

I just watched it this morning... We have been hand calling raccoons for awhile... We would only get them to step out of the hole.. Now incorportating the MOJO Critter... Wow... Talk about a blast... Yeah, you guys are right... One of the Keys to success... Is not to start to early.. You want the raccoons to be fast asleep before steping into the woods... Our prime times is from 10 am, till dark.... We stack them up... We do alot of night calling for them too.... Corn Feilds and Water... That is the trick...

Keep up the Good work... Thanks guys...

Mike
Pure Predator Calls
www.purepredator.com


----------

